
Show HN: ChatMap – A shared map canvas and communicator for teams in the field - mapmap
https://www.chatmap.io
======
dang
Please email hn@ycombinator.com so we can send you a repost invite. We send
those when we notice a story that seems good but fell through the cracks.

